# Estate Fans only...



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Recently, I've developed a naughty little crush on the C5 Tourer. Probably one of the best looking Tourer/Touring/Avant/Estates on the road today.



















I'd never get one of course. Well, not new anyway. Anyone else care to share their dirty little secret?


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Gotta agree. It's fairly tight and sharp.

Also agree I wouldn't have one :lol:


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Im afraid it would have to be a volvo v70 for me


----------



## graTT58 (Jan 28, 2009)

I drove a C5 Tourer last week and was quite impressed. It felt as solid as an Audi, but the ride/handling was a bit soft for my liking.

If I wanted a good value car as a workhorse, a nearly-new one would be ideal, especially with the 3.0 V6 Diesel out of the Jag XF!!


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Its french they are nearly as bad as mackems


----------



## denimblue225turbo (Aug 28, 2009)

i think these look really nice, infact i was at tesco with my mother a couple of weeks ago and i saw the back of one from about 5 meters away and thought 'thats a nice A4 estate' i couldnt believe it was a C5 on closer inspection


----------



## graTT58 (Jan 28, 2009)

A year old, mid-spec car with Sat Nav is £13,000 and looks better than a Mondeo.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

graTT58 said:


> I drove a C5 Tourer last week and was quite impressed. It felt as solid as an Audi, but the ride/handling was a bit soft for my liking.


I was about to say similar. I had one as a hire car to get family + luggage to the airport last September. Felt really solid - especially for a Citroen!) but it drove like a boat :roll:

On the return journey we had a Toyota Avensis estate - not as good build quality, but the boot was absolutely cavernous and the ride/handling was much better than the Citroen....although still not anywhere near that of our 3 Series Touring.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Yeah nice looking car, but I still like the AllRoad for reasons of practicality and build quality. 8)


----------



## graTT58 (Jan 28, 2009)

rustyintegrale said:


> Yeah nice looking car, but I still like the AllRoad for reasons of practicality and build quality. 8)


You are not going to get a year old one of those for £13,000. And trust me, the build quality is on a par with the Audi.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

graTT58 said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah nice looking car, but I still like the AllRoad for reasons of practicality and build quality. 8)
> ...


Maybe but after two year the Audi won't fall to pieces.


----------



## graTT58 (Jan 28, 2009)

wallsendmag said:


> Maybe but after two year the Audi won't fall to pieces.


Ive not seen a 2 year old Citroen C5 that has fallen to pieces...


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

graTT58 said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe but after two year the Audi won't fall to pieces.
> ...


Thats cause they have all fallen to pieces :lol:


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

Not bad for an estate but I see the guy who designed the BMW X3 has changed employers... and hasn't cured his allergy. ACHOO!


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

After driving my mates new Skoda Octavia vrs tdi to say I was impressed is an understatement. build quality is great if a bit plasticy but wow does it go and it handles really well


----------



## Ancien-TT (Sep 22, 2007)

I'm in the market for an estate at the moment. Considered the Skoda Yeti, but top of the list at the moment is the Subaru Legacy Tourer (diesel). Forester could also be an option. Four wheel drive is desirable as it would be in the alps for about a third of the year. Does anyone have any experience of any of the above?


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Are you talking old or new shape?

Pretty sure Top Gear rated the Legacy very highly - but this shape:


----------



## Ancien-TT (Sep 22, 2007)

New shape diesel with air scoop


----------



## graTT58 (Jan 28, 2009)

Kell said:


> Are you talking old or new shape?
> 
> Pretty sure Top Gear rated the Legacy very highly - but this shape:


Yes, it was one of their COTY finalists if I remember rightly.


----------



## MINI-TTGuy (Sep 29, 2008)

Arguably the nicest estate ever built...


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

graTT58 said:


> A year old, mid-spec car with Sat Nav is £13,000 and looks better than a Mondeo.


This is all I agree on!

But it's French unreliably so for those wanting a car to last. Prefer the allroad or avant Audis. For quattro and engines plus style.


----------



## graTT58 (Jan 28, 2009)

wallstreet said:


> But it's French unreliably so for those wanting a car to last.


The C5 Diesel engine is exactly the same as that in the Ford Mondeo. The V6 Diesel is exactly the same as that in the Jaguar XF or LR Discovery. You dont exactly hear people criticising either of those engines.

The resemblence of the C5 estate to Audi Avants is also uncanny, so can an Audi really be worth twice the price? I dont think so.


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

graTT58 said:


> The C5 Diesel engine is exactly the same as that in the Ford Mondeo. The V6 Diesel is exactly the same as that in the Jaguar XF or LR Discovery. You dont exactly hear people criticising either of those engines.
> 
> The resemblence of the C5 estate to Audi Avants is also uncanny, so can an Audi really be worth twice the price? I dont think so.


That's interesting, my friend bought one!

Manufactuers sharing engine platforms, it's the peripherals. I had a diesel Peugeot, it was great as per the engine. But the drop link perished every 2 years and a few other bit just didn't last. So disappointed with the car. France is 10mins away, yet german cars are more popular and hold higher price tags used or new. It's the Audi shape I like.


----------



## graTT58 (Jan 28, 2009)

wallstreet said:


> graTT58 said:
> 
> 
> > The C5 Diesel engine is exactly the same as that in the Ford Mondeo. The V6 Diesel is exactly the same as that in the Jaguar XF or LR Discovery. You dont exactly hear people criticising either of those engines.
> ...


Maybe, but as we discussed on Sunday, VAG are the masters of sharing platforms and engines and I now resent paying premium prices for what is essentially a sub-premium car underneath a pretty body. My recent experience of VAG quality is not exactly favouarble so IMO there seems to be little difference between 'premium' and 'mainstream'.

When I next buy an everyday workhorse, I will be more than happy to consider something like the Citroen. I even think the Vauxhall Insignia Estate looks fantastic.


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

Kell said:


> Are you talking old or new shape?
> 
> Pretty sure Top Gear rated the Legacy very highly - but this shape:


My parents are looking at these to replace their Merc C220CDi AG, really nice and the 4WD is an added bonus, they never go wrong either


----------



## Ancien-TT (Sep 22, 2007)

MINI-TTGuy said:


> Arguably the nicest estate ever built...


I would agree with you there but in a different class size wise to what I now need.

It would be a replacement for my A8 which, although still a fantastic car, is just too big and thirsty for my needs. That said I have been looking at replacing it for the last 3 years and could never make the decision. Fuel costs are high (2.8 petrol quattro) but depreciation is now negligible and it never lets me down. The nearest thing to a bulletproof car I have ever had.


----------



## Wolfsburger (Oct 21, 2002)

Ancien-TT said:


> I'm in the market for an estate at the moment. Considered the Skoda Yeti, but top of the list at the moment is the Subaru Legacy Tourer (diesel). Forester could also be an option. Four wheel drive is desirable as it would be in the alps for about a third of the year. Does anyone have any experience of any of the above?


I`ve not read a bad word about the Skoda Yeti yet. EVO magazine took one to a ski resort and raced it against a Lotus Evora recently and they loved the Skoda.

I think the only thing against them is a long waiting list.


----------



## Wild Woods (Feb 25, 2008)

Kell said:


> I'd never get one of course. Well, not new anyway. Anyone else care to share their dirty little secret?


Not such a secret as I've had it over 4 years now. 75k and no problems so far.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Apologies in advance to the Merc owners, but I just don't like Mercs. There's not a single model in their range that I don't prefer an alternative manufacturer's offering.

This is not to say they're bad cars, I just don't like the image.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Oh - and as for the 3.0d in the Citroen... I didn't know the engine was the same as in the XF. That's been voted as better than the BMW 3.0d.

Impressive.


----------



## graTT58 (Jan 28, 2009)

Kell said:


> Oh - and as for the 3.0d in the Citroen... I didn't know the engine was the same as in the XF. That's been voted as better than the BMW 3.0d.
> 
> Impressive.


Yes, and for a lot less money. In fact, im talking myself into one of these Citroens!


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

graTT58 said:


> Kell said:
> 
> 
> > Oh - and as for the 3.0d in the Citroen... I didn't know the engine was the same as in the XF. That's been voted as better than the BMW 3.0d.
> ...


Can I suggest http://www.crapfrenchcarforum.co.uk/
I had a citroen once , I would buy a season ticket for the mackems before buying another.


----------



## graTT58 (Jan 28, 2009)

You dont need to read this topic if you dont like it...


----------



## TJS (May 6, 2002)

The C5 Tourer is a great looking car and probably a good secondhand buy

what would I replace my E class Estate with ??

one of these maybe....

http://www.gizmag.com/mercedes-shooting ... re/113564/


----------



## ecko2702 (Jan 26, 2009)

That C5 touring look really nice it reminds me of an A4. I think my fav touring is the BMW e34 540iT. I just love the look of the e34 5 series.


----------

